# Frage beim köpfen von I7 4790K



## GrillGerrit (16. Juli 2019)

*Frage beim köpfen von I7 4790K*

Hey Leute,

ich würde gerne meinen i7 4790K köpfen.
Ich habe da nun eine kleine Frage.
Der Ablauf den ganzen ist mir bekannt, allerdings weiß ich nicht genau ob ich wenn alles wieder zusammengebaut wird auf den Heatspreader auch Flüssigmetall kommt oder normale Wärmeleitpaste. Kann mir das jemand veraten ?

Gruß Gerrit


----------



## IICARUS (16. Juli 2019)

*AW: Frage beim köpfen von I7 4790K*

Möglich schon, aber notwendig nicht.
Natürlich kann auch LM zwischen Kühler und iHS aufgetragen werden, sofern der Kühler nicht aus Alu besteht.
Mit Kupfer würde ich es auch nicht machen.

Aber am ende macht das ganze vielleicht 5-7°C aus und das Risiko das dir was ins Sockel läuft so groß das es sich das Risiko nicht lohnt.
Zudem wird der Prozessor in ein paar Jahren etwas versaut sein, so das die Schrift ggf. nicht mehr zu erkennen ist und vielleicht auch glatt geschliffen muss. Solange du aber den Kühler nicht abnimmst musst du nichts unternehmen.

Es ist daher nicht so das du es nicht verwenden kannst, aber nötig ist es am ende halt nicht unbedingt.
Es seiden du möchtest jeden Grad denn du gut machen kannst mit rein nehmen.

Ich habe auch LM zwischen IHS und Kühler, da ich mit meinen Tests im oberen Bereich wo mein Prozessor die Wärme schlechter abführt mit LM noch etwas verbessern kann. Mir ist natürlich auch nichts in Sockel gelaufen, da mir bekannt ist wie ich LM auftragen muss. Aber für Spiele und reale Anwendungen spielt es am ende keine Rolle ob ich 5-7°C mehr oder weniger drauf habe.


----------



## GrillGerrit (16. Juli 2019)

*AW: Frage beim köpfen von I7 4790K*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. 
Dann werde ich es mit normaler WLP machen. Ich denke ich bekomme die Temperatur auch mit LM zwischen DIE und IHS auch so eine ganze Ecke runter bekomme. 

Gruß Gerrit


----------



## Rex132 (19. Juli 2019)

*AW: Frage beim köpfen von I7 4790K*

Ist das eigentlich wirklich so schlimm mit dem LM, dass das über längere Zeit so verhärtet und festpappt? Hab einen geköpften HS bisher nichtmehr entfernt, deshalb frage ich. Auf den HS würde ich auch kein LM tun, viel zu gefährlich, dass was was daneben geht.


----------

